# Whats your funniest ice fishing story



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Last year during Lynda's ice fishing tournement on Skeeter I brought my buddy along who had never fished Skeeter. We pulled the shanty out to the pack and got set up. In and out of the shanty we went setting things up. Got all settled in and went to turn on the Auqa View. No power cord ! Went outside looked around everywhere ! Nothing. Now im upset. I know I put it in the sled I told my buddy. Well we started fishing as i'm steaming away and wham ! Fish on ! Using ultra lite and 2 lb. test it felt like a good one ! Got it to the hole and looking back at me was my Aqua view power cord hooked on my #12 pinman !!!!!!! We both started laughing uncontrolably ! That is why I love ice fishing ! You never know when a lifelong memory is in the making ! We'll talk about that when we're 80.............while we're ice fishing of course !


Lovin


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

You gotta keep that Trap Door shut!


----------



## Ohio Ice (Feb 8, 2009)

Thats a good one. Hope to see you at this years event! I dont know if this is funny but i went to Lake of the woods in MN. We were in a sleeper shanty. I start coughing and my throat is burning. I thought i had strep. I wake up only to find out the plastic mattress i was sleeping on had pushed over and was caught on fire by the pro pane heater. We aired out the plastic smell and my parnter went right sleep. I could not go back to sleep for the fear of it happening again and never waking up. 

We also had bald eagles come down and steal our fish on the ice. Those are memories i will never forget.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

i was doing well on crappie last year off a point on bass lake, so i marked where my holes were on the gps. when i returned the following day, the snow covered them up. i turned the gps on, walked around in a circle and my foot fell threw one of the holes all the way to my crotch. i said '' well here there are'' as my balls found their way to the hard cold ice. that garmin stays with me on the ice,always. thank god i brought the buddy heater and a fresh pair of socks. my sac eventually felt better as i was icing slabs one after another during a snow storm that night. the walk back was not a pleasant one, let me tell ya

thank god i was alone, or i woulda had my balls busted twice that night!!!


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

My best story..

Just bought a new gas auger... Excited and ready to roll out and get some holes dug... Put the gas in and headed to Alum. Got all the gear packed into the sled and off to the lake we go...

Get down in the cove, and was ready to drill some holes... Turned the switch on... opened the lil knob on the gas plug, set the primer right and pulled.... nothing... pulled... nothing... pulled... nothing... pulled... nothing... did this for 30 mins.. 2 different guys about pulled their arms out of the shoulders... still nothing...

By that time I was upset... wormed out... sweating like a pig and burning up... Threw the damn thing in the sled and took off to the car (No back up auger) on the way up the hill... all my buckets spilled (Poles, Bait, Gear, etc) made it worse... lost all the water for the minnows and couldn't cut a hole!!!!!!!!

Busted tall down to the market to get a refill on the water and headed home to call Strikemaster and yell! Called them, told them what was up and the Rep on the phone says... "Do you have it turned on?" Well, Duh! He said, turn it off and give it a pull.... So, turned it off and give it a yank... and bam! Working Auger... Whoever try's to steal this Auger is gonna need to be smarter than the Auger itself to get it to work...

Damn China wiring things backwards..


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

> turn it off and give it a pull....


 wow....thats pretty bad.

not really funny but the strangest thing that ever happened to me was when i was walking around on mogadore near the dam and a car stopped on the road and a lady wearing nothing but a santy hat jumped out and was yelling Merry Christmas at me....i stared at her and smiled but all i could think of was damn i wish i woulda worn my glasses.


----------



## buckipicker (Jan 8, 2008)

Last year on Feb 14 was on Mosquito about a mile off of Linda's in about a foot and a half of snow with Alwayzfishin and another friend. Feet were soaked due to the 6 inches of shush under the snow. We were fishing for a couple hours with no fish yet on the ice. Adam let me use his pop up to warm up a bit. Next thing you know I got a call from my wife on his cell. I always told my wife never to call unless the house was on fire.....She did well.....The house was on fire. Adam and Paul were great and helped get everything drug back to the truck and kept me calm on the drive back home. House rebuilt 5 months later and was back in at the end of June. I now own my own cell phone. Thanks again to Adam and Paul for their help that night. Funniest thing that has happened to me on the ice?.....The funny part was drinking beer and watching Paul eat burnt chocolate chip cookies as my house finished smoldering. Almost a year later, I can now say definitely yes, pretty darn funny. Hope my wife doesn't call me this year!


----------



## icingdeath (Jun 2, 2010)

I have to get in on this. years back i was fishing on Aquilla with my brother.had the old style spoon bill auged.halfway thru the hole the bolts snapped!so i used my picks to get it out.went to the hardware store in Chardon and got all fixed up,and went back out.so as we all know,that lake is known for soft spots.so im fightin drilling a hole with a dull blade,step back,and SPLOCH! Found a soft spot!Being already agrivated,i just scoop out the soft spot and start fishing.ten people around me,nobody doing anything.Let me tell you,that soft spot was a blessing! i got into a mess of bull gills like nonstop! i will never forget that day!


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

Hardwaterfan,

You might have been lucky NOT having your glasses.

I was fishing Erie with my friend who is not to keen on ice fishing but cabin fever was pretty bad and I had been getting limits in under 2 hrs. He tags along and we head out 7 miles from Crane Creek. We just start fishing and I hear a loud crack in the distance getting closer, it shoots right under his bucket, water shoots out his holes, he falls off his bucket and looks at me with that deer in the headlights look. If we did not have 4 eyes on the ice I think he would have drug me back to the truck. Still get a laugh thinking about that day.


----------



## ledslinger (Aug 24, 2006)

Fishing at the islands for walleye---I brought my portable flasher depth sounder and turned it on----Huge flashes at 12 feet!---winding up and jigging the hell out of 12ft---nothing---jigged for a long time to those marks! Then Steve pulled up the minnow bucket for a fresh minnow and I got that slow sinking feeling----12 ft marks were the 2nd echo return for the minnow bucket at 6 ft.

DOH !


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

watching that guy on cnn off crane being rescued with his dog.he actually had milk jugs tied to the dog for floatation.when my buddy showed up to rescue him with the airboat,he begged to be the last one off as he jigged next to a nice pile of eyes on the ice.what a moron!he's the guy that pushes out the jon boat off crane to cross cracks,with many occasions of being rescued under his belt and plenty of cnn camera time.lmao!


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

eyecatchum2 said:


> Hardwaterfan,
> 
> You might have been lucky NOT having your glasses.
> 
> I was fishing Erie with my friend who is not to keen on ice fishing but cabin fever was pretty bad and I had been getting limits in under 2 hrs. He tags along and we head out 7 miles from Crane Creek. We just start fishing and I hear a loud crack in the distance getting closer, it shoots right under his bucket, water shoots out his holes, he falls off his bucket and looks at me with that deer in the headlights look. If we did not have 4 eyes on the ice I think he would have drug me back to the truck. Still get a laugh thinking about that day.


About 6 years ago I had been fishing a neighbors property, he had 6 ponds on 80 acres and each pond had something different in it. Anyway I'm working this one pond from one end to the other with a buddy trying to find some nice crappies and gills. We finally get on them and it gets dark and the temps drop (I had no shanty at the time) so we leave. The next day he had to leave for a job in Nebraska so after asking around and not getting any takers, my wife who was 7 months pregnant with my daughter says she wants to go. I said no, it was our first child and I didn't want anything to happen that would cause her to lose the baby. But she keeps hounding me so I says ok but we're out if anything happens. We get out there set up got her a hole popped and a rod rigged and she's slaying them pulling slabs one after another I finally start picking up fish about 20 minutes in to our trip. When the ice let out one hell of a creak and loud ping, I turned to tell her it was ok not to worry but when i turned she wasn't there. I looked behind me and she was standing on the shore with this look of sheer terror on her face. I knew there was no way I could convince her to come back out so I gathered our gear and her dozen or so crappies and we left. I don't think her feet touched the ice but once or twice in the 50 or 60 yards back to the shore. It was hilarious she was standing there on the shore rod in hand with a big crappie still on the jig, man I'd of given anything to have that on video!


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

i posted this in the comedy forum a few years back, figured it was time to break it out again. It actually ended up getting published in the North American Fisherman Magazine in Febuary of 2004. Enjoy



Ok folks, put your imagination hats on. I'm goin to try an paint this scenario for you as best as I can. This is a true story. Happened to me about 3 years ago. 

It's saturday morning, about 30 degrees, overcast skies and a beautifull light snow falling. My father and I are heading out onto the ice just as we do religously every weekend during the heat of the action early ice season here in Ohio. You can hear every sound nature has to offer, between the ducks anxsiously awaiting deployment to their feeding grounds, the overwhelming ammount of black birds flying and the local dogs barking, the only foreign noises to be heard is the snow packing beneath our boots and the distant growling of fellow ice anglers augers chewing through the ice.

My father and I head straight to the spot where just the morning before we had filled a 5 gallon bucket half full with 8-9" gills, a bakers dozen of 9-13" yellow perch and just a few crappies. We pop a few holes in and immidiately were on fish! My father being the stubborn person he is, chooses not to sit in the shanty ( as usual ) so I quickly set it up for myself. ( I enjoy the privacy of others not being able to see if your onto fish or not ) 

About a half an hour goes by and I can hear one of those big air pockets that often gets trapped under the ice working its way towards my holes. No bother of course, the air pocket comes up through my ice holes & gurgles a bit. 

Everything to this point is perfectly normal, but for some reason unknowst to me till this day, out of pure curiosity I lean way forward down towards the ice holes for a closer inspection. 

The next thing I know, within a split second, water is being splashed in my face and i'm staring Face-to-Face to the biggest, fattest, meanest muskrat i've ever encountered !!!! This thing didnt have teeth, ooohh no, he had FANGS! 

Immediately I jump back, almost falling off my bucket, slamming into the back wall of my shanty, I probally screamed like a girl. In the proccess of all this ruckuss, I managed to kick the access doors to the ice holes shut so im trapped in my shanty with this saber-toothed muskrat. Now I learned a few things about muskrats in the proccess..... They BARK.... They HISS.... They GROWL...... and worst of all, they can JUMP about 3 FEET HIGH. 

By this time from my fathers line of view and hearing of this situation only being a few yards away, he is hollaring " What in the hell is goin on.... What are you doing !!!! " ? It's looking like WWF inside of my 2 man shanty from his line of sight. Every time I would start to reach down to open the access lids or the doors to the shanty, that lil monster would start barking and hissing at me. If I would use my foot to try to fudge it open he would lunge at me ! I'm bout ready to gaff this thing by now.

By this time i'm feeling like a little kid being forced to watch a horror flick then being locked in a dark room with the boogie monster! 

After a few minutes of WWII inside of my shanty, my father finally comes over and opens the shanty door from the outside. My father said he's not sure who came busting out of that shanty faster, me or the muskrat ! Once he had realized what it was that was causing all the comotion, i'm not sure that I have ever seen him laugh soo hard before or since ! 

Of course now everytime we go ice fishing, he never ever ever lets a moment go by where he can razz or crack a joke about me and that muskrat. Looking back, I now too think that it may be the funniest thing that has ever happened to me and I normally do not pass up an oppritunity to joke about the incident either, but rest assured, it sure as hell wasn't funny at the time! 

The best thing about the whole situation is that I got to experience that then "nightmarely" now "hillarious" experience with my best friend, my father, and I know that that is a moment that will never be forgotten and will be able to share together for all time.


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

In 08 i was on the south end of the lake (skeeter) and a ranger crept right up behind me didnt even see him, he seen me look at him, he was like how thicks the ice i said maybe 3 1/2'' he turned right around and got back in his truck and took off i was like um,ok right back to fisihin i go. never seen one since but if you got a licence then you pretty much dont have anything to worrie about
fish master


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

zpyles_00 said:


> i posted this in the comedy forum a few years back, figured it was time to break it out again. It actually ended up getting published in the North American Fisherman Magazine in Febuary of 2004. Enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats one of the best stories ever. i bet you never wore them under shorts again.


----------

